#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Can AI eliminate consumer privacy?

## Bhavya

As much as we like the new technological innovations. We cannot decline the threats and risks they will have on our data privacy. As now AI (artificial intelligence) makes entry into our daily lives through robotics, smart home devices and etc; consumers become more concern about their privacy. What do you think guys can AI eliminate consumer privacy?

----------

